# Eureka e75 v Mythos



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

In view of the grinder discussions going on at the moment I thought I'd just ask if anyone has any experience of the Eureka e75 (slow or fast) against any Mythos (slow, fast or the one.)

I.e. is there any advantage, in the cup, of the Mythos approach over the e75?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

YEs....the Mythos is the only grinder where the flat burrs are set at a 45 degree angle meaning that gravity alone feeds the grind into the pf. The result is the most perfect fluffy mound which beats everything going


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> YEs....the Mythos is the only grinder where the flat burrs are set at a 45 degree angle meaning that gravity alone feeds the grind into the pf. The result is the most perfect fluffy mound which beats everything going


I'd sell my granny to get one if it was more kitchen friendly


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

Do you think that new one Mythos Basic is good grinder? Basic comes with stainless steel burrs but I have Tin burrs from my Eureka 75e (not seasoned, only 3-4kg) and maybe I can put it on the Mythos Basic. Basic has high rpm 1700, lower will be better but maybe it's not a big problem.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just find a used mythos, i love them, the lowest retention on demand out there.


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

Where I can find used Mythos?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> I'd sell my granny to get one if it was more kitchen friendly


The small hopper and black slims it down loads. I don't look at mine and think its out of place in the kitchen. Modifying a Mythos along the lines of the Clima Pro would make it look less imposing. Do it ... you know you want to


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

working dog said:


> The small hopper and black slims it down loads. I don't look at mine and think its out of place in the kitchen. Modifying a Mythos along the lines of the Clima Pro would make it look less imposing. Do it ... you know you want to


Any chance of a pic working dog?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's a few - close up and then a wider view showing it's not that imposing. 'Scuse the better halves syrups


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah looks great like that doesn't it. Wish I didn't have to place my setup underneath cabinets


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah looks great like that doesn't it. Wish I didn't have to place my setup underneath cabinets


It was a conscious decision when we did the kitchen to have as few wall cupboards as possible. When we moved in there was a row of cupboards suspended from the ceiling along the line that the syrups and scales make. They soon came down !


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I don't have anything above my present setup so height isn't an issue. I don't have any aesthetic problems with the Mythos either. I'll continue keeping my eyes open for a used one.


----------



## Rusk (May 5, 2013)

The Kafatec Monolith flat has the Ti burrs set at 45 degrees, also has an adjustable speed and very low retention and is a lot smaller. This would be my choice if I didn't already have the conical Monolith.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Rusk said:


> The Kafatec Monolith flat has the Ti burrs set at 45 degrees, also has an adjustable speed and very low retention and is a lot smaller. This would be my choice if I didn't already have the conical Monolith.


Please correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the price stratospheric?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the price stratospheric?


Yep


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Rusk said:


> The Kafatec Monolith flat has the Ti burrs set at 45 degrees, also has an adjustable speed and very low retention and is a lot smaller. This would be my choice if I didn't already have the conical Monolith.


I have to admit to the Monolith conical being in my periferal vision.

How do you rate it and in comparison to what? I know it will have cost you an arm and two legs but please don't let that influence your opinion.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I think we'd all love to hear about the monolith conical. At least we can dream!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@Rusk. Like to give us your thoughts on the Monolith conical?


----------



## Rusk (May 5, 2013)

Sorry, haven't checked in for a week so missed the questions.

Yes it's expensive, but what worth while coffee items aren't! I was helped by having a relative who works for the US forces so side stepped the import duties.

I had a Compak K10 fresh before. The Monolith imo sits head and shoulders above it. Smaller footprint, quieter, very easy micro adjustment, great for single dosing, and barely any retention (probably about 0.1-0.2g at most) The area around my coffee corner is now so clean! That's all before you get to the improved flavours and consistency in shots.

The resulting grounds are fluffy and there is very minimal to zero clumping. Slight static, which is getting less with use but I use the supplied water spray to stop this. The static was mentioned in the individual report emailed to me before shipping which also includes the readings from the chemistry tests you can do on the espresso shot, which I do not have a clue about and it's meaning!!

The level of service is outstanding and the detail he puts into the building and testing of his grinders is very reassuring. You also receive a levelling tamp and dosing funnel.

You can now get the Ti coated burrs which will reduce static, but at the time I ordered he wasn't happy with the quality of the burrs he was receiving so didn't give this optional extra.

Thanks to this grinder I'm now pulling the most consistent and smooth shots time and time again, getting the most out of my beans. It makes me smile every time I use it and it's a perfect match with my L1. I mainly drink flat whites and the occasional espresso.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@Rusk

Many thanks for that.

Encouraging feedback for a fellow Londinium - Flat Whiter.

Not so for bank balance.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> @Rusk
> 
> Many thanks for that.
> 
> ...


I can't read this thread without lusting, it sounds and looks so good . . . I'm not sure there's room for anything more on my Birthday list!!!


----------



## Rusk (May 5, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> @Rusk
> 
> Many thanks for that.
> 
> ...


0% Visa card purchases are a modern day wonder!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Just been reading this again and if I've not found a very good used Mythos before October I'm in for a new one.

i just need to read up on the different variations, anyone care to give me some help while I've got to search using my preferred search engine


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Rom said:


> Just been reading this again and if I've not found a very good used Mythos before October I'm in for a new one.
> 
> i just need to read up on the different variations, anyone care to give me some help while I've got to search using my preferred search engine


I know what the Clima Pro does but is the necessary for home use?

What are the other variations:

Mythos One

Mythos

Not sure if they are the same grinder or not?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

There's the Mythos one Nuova Simonelli version, and also there's the Victoria Arduino version. Cosmetically different, both 75mm burrs, both Clima Pro.

Then there's the Plus and the Basic.

I think you could argue it both ways as to whether it is necessary for home use!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Simonelli version, pic courtesy of their webpage.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just to make things even more confusing, think there's one model which has 3 buttons whilst another has five!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rom said:


> I know what the Clima Pro does but is the necessary for home use?
> 
> What are the other variations:
> 
> ...


Apart from aesthetics, CP is overkill for home use (from an ex Mythos and now CP owner)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

VA version.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

What's the retail of one of these bad boys then ????


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thecatlinux said:


> What's the retail of one of these bad boys then ????


c £2k


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

The biggest difference in Mythos range is grinding speed, only clima pro version have low speed, low rpm.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The older barista version had low rpm as well


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks like I might as well get a Clima Pro while I'm spending the dosh


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Thecatlinux said:


> What's the retail of one of these bad boys then ????


https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=mythos_One_Clima_Pro_Grinder&cat=146&gclid=CIjvitzR2dMCFYtuGwod_xIFWg

Anyone know of a better price?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you want a used older variant mythos ? @Rom


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rom said:


> https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=mythos_One_Clima_Pro_Grinder&cat=146&gclid=CIjvitzR2dMCFYtuGwod_xIFWg
> 
> Anyone know of a better price?


I can't see what kind of warranty they are offering . . .


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

There won't be a better price, but there's a reason dealers make margin because they're prepared to support the customer in the event that the product fails.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

BB have a standard Mythos in stock. CP will not add anything for the home user, neither will slow spin. That's commercial needs not home. Coffee Iatalia are fine as long as nowt goes wrong. Buy British!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Italian British!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Ah, so BB have one as mentioned above. When I was searching they never came up and I didn't look at their site. I have never made a big purchase from them but I know that have very good customer support.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Do you want a used older variant mythos ? @Rom


I don't really know the difference between the old and new but I might be tempted by a low mileage good looking older one, if that exists?

Or am I better to wait and buy a new one?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Older (original/standard) version of Mythos is without the ClimaPro (heating element) technology, taller and not as modern looking. Costs around £4-600 extra too when purchasing new.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you are going new then get the clima variant or th mythos one, if looking at used get a standard one as it will cost a lot less.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Low mileage ones are rare unless they come from here, but don't be put off by high miles as they are pretty robust, I have a 200k shot ones which runs perfect and does as good a job as a new one, I just cut down the hopper and repainted it in gloss black. It looks dam and grinds perfectly!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I just cut down the hopper and repainted it in gloss black. It looks dam and grinds perfectly!


I've heard whispers of your work, any chance you can post a photo of a modified Mythos please?

Ta.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sure I will take some photos later in the week


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Low mileage ones are rare unless they come from here, but don't be put off by high miles as they are pretty robust, I have a 200k shot ones which runs perfect and does as good a job as a new one, I just cut down the hopper and repainted it in gloss black. It looks dam and grinds perfectly!


Id be interested in seeing how one looks too.

How many kilos are a set of Mythos burrs good for?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

More than most of us will ever use, I fitted new burrs to this and it just purred


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rom said:


> How many kilos are a set of Mythos burrs good for?


1500kg

Source:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/EUREKA-OLYMPUS-75E-MINI-COFFEE-GRINDER-REVIEW.pdf

Page 3


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

DoubleShot said:


> 1500kg
> 
> Source:
> 
> ...


whoa , that's a serious amount


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

TI coating is the shnizzle!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

My Royal has Ti burrs. It should also be good for a few more beans yet


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sneaky look


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Or even


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Got more work to do like grind and polish the tamper holder, get a lid for my chopped down hopper, but the paint work is great


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

WOW! Looks totally different!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is the new stealth bomber torr weapons grade! next to it (just to get @Daren interested)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks the biz-ness! Batman black!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Here is the new stealth bomber torr weapons grade! next to it (just to get @Daren interested)
> 
> View attachment 26586


Ooo - a little bit of wee came out when looking at that picture!

It's pure filth!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Fifty Shades of Black!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> Ooo - a little bit of wee came out when looking at that picture!
> 
> It's pure filth!


I had that feeling when the torr arrived


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Mythos and a Londinium L-R does it get any better than that!?


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Here is the new stealth bomber torr weapons grade! next to it (just to get @Daren interested)
> 
> View attachment 26586


Where is the best place for a tamper stand of similar @coffeechap ?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

thesmileyone said:


> Mythos and a Londinium L-R does it get any better than that!?


No


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

caffeinejunkie said:


> Where is the best place for a tamper stand of similar @coffeechap ?


I have a red one, might have a black one somewhere


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> I have a red one, might have a black one somewhere


If you have any could you PM me pics with a price please


----------

